

Live Code Editing with Amok 1.0, the Future and Time Travel - caspervonb
https://medium.com/@caspervonb/amok-1-0-and-the-future-of-amok-ef1a40eeb062

======
caspervonb
Re-post, but has been significantly revised and 1.0.0 proper has been released
since then.

